
Automatic Compilation of Julia Programs and Generic ML Models to Cloud TPUs - byt143
https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.09868
======
KenoFischer
As seen in Jeff Dean's twitter feed [1] ;). But seriously, this was a lot of
fun. We'll have the code up very soon - just need to clean up a few things.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/JeffDean/status/1054951415339192321](https://twitter.com/JeffDean/status/1054951415339192321)

------
fiduciary
This is already quite cool but have you guys considered

1) FPGAs, and

2) applying to YC W?

